
Windows Calculator Is Now on GitHub - amaccuish
https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator
======
amaccuish
Someone beat me to it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321421)

------
_Schizotypy
"Data / Telemetry

This project collects usage data and sends it to Microsoft to help improve our
products and services. Read our privacy statement to learn more. Telemetry is
disabled in development builds by default, and can be enabled with the
SEND_TELEMETRY build flag."

They can't even let people calculate without collecting data, wow

